# Acupunture abroad



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi there

I live in Madrid and so am doing my treatment here. I've often heard people saying that acupunture increases chances of conception in ICSI ( I've had 4 BFN's and am awaiting pgd). I have a meeting at a place near me about acupunture on Thursday but don't really know what is advised or what questions to ask. Can anyone help?  

Kay xxx


----------



## Tea63 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Kay

I have done accupunture before during some of my cycles. I can't remember if there was any special questions to ask. The first time I went there I had to fill out a form and then spend half an hour talking to her about our whole ivf treatment - and what we tried before we started ivf. She was specialisering in infertility and womens problems, so she knew what to do and ask for. 
Maybe check if the person you are going to see knows anything about infertility - the first Accupuntur I talked to didn't know a lot and refered me to this woman.
According to some staitistics it increases your chances to get pregnant - know of one statistic from a clinic in Denmark, they recommend you do it during every cycle, because there are more chances for a pregnancy.
Good luck - it is very relaxing  
Tea


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks Tea

I see the lady tomorrow. She's the only one I've found near where I live, so fingers crossed. xxx

Kay xxx


----------

